# Brew dog #39 - Alpha Dog Red Ale



## A.B. (22/7/16)

Has anyone tried this one out? 25 mins mash at 65 seems very short to me. Grain bill is:
Extra pale MO - 2.5kg
Caramalt 1.25
Munich 0.61
Crystal (150) 0.28
Dark Crystal 0.2

Target OG 1.046, ABV 4.5%, BOIL VOL 25L for a final vol of 20L.


----------



## technobabble66 (22/7/16)

Modern malts *should* convert in 25mins. I'd be crossing my fingers, though. 
It might be kept short to maintain a high level of unfermentables for a big body, and still keep it a very simple mash (instead of doing a 3-4 step mash over 2 hrs,etc)


----------



## mstrelan (22/7/16)

There are a fair few typos in DIY Dog, most of them fixed in revision 2. I notice the Target FG is 10125 on this recipe. It's probable that they mean 1012 as that would give 4.5% ABV. Since there's one typo on this page, 25 mins could be another one. Most other recipes don't specify a mash time and I assume 60 mins. Some recipes specify 75 mins. I would say this is either deliberately 25 mins or a typo and should be 75 mins.


----------

